# Endlers Livebearers - Low Shipping



## henningc

All fish prices include shipping in styro lined box with heat pack if necessary.

1 - Trio Endlers $15.00
2-Trio Endler $18.00
Male Color Package 6 fish $18.00

Black & White Sword 4 $16.00

P.M. me if interested.


----------

